# Stolen Leash



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

So last weekend i went up riding to my local hill for the day. When i took a break to go in and eat someone actually took the time to steal my snowboard leash... I mean i really don't give a shit about it cause they cost next to nothing but i mean seriously who steals a snowboard leash. Also just thought i would say that i know it didn't fall off because i took the time to make sure that even if it did fall off either my binding or my boot it still would have been hooked on and just flopping around on the other one. Well the point of this whole thread was to ask if this has ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

lmao imagine that... stealing a leash


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i think they did you a favor.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

It was probably a buddy of yours that didn't have the heart to tell you your leash made you look like a noob gaper


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Some places won't let you ride without a leash. Like on a snowboard, if you need a leash, you have some serious problems:laugh:


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

I dunno, sometimes it's a good idea to have a leash just for a backup in case your bindings go in a freak accident. I'd rather look like a gaper than hurt somebody if my bindings fail.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

m60g said:


> Some places won't let you ride without a leash. Like on a snowboard, if you need a leash, you have some serious problems:laugh:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Some places wont let you on the lifts if you dont have a leash. A dumb rule but one thats there nonetheless.

I still use a leash just because thats what I was told to do from the start and it is really at no inconvenience to you. I get rid of it on epic powder days tho cause when you get buried and need to unclip it is a fucking prick of a thing to get off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Halborr said:


> I dunno, sometimes it's a good idea to have a leash just for a backup in case your bindings go in a freak accident. I'd rather look like a gaper than hurt somebody if my bindings fail.


True, I bailed hard once last season and my back foot came out of my binding. How, I have no idea because nothing broke, but still, a leash wouldn't be a bad idea. I also would hate to have to walk halfway down the mountain if I lost my board in another one of these freak accidents


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a ton of them as I don't use them...If you need one paypal me 5 bux for shipping and u can have a couple.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

m60g said:


> Some places won't let you ride without a leash. Like on a snowboard, if you need a leash, you have some serious problems:laugh:


Yeah, most places technically require a leash, but I've never seen anyone check.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, most places technically require a leash, but I've never seen anyone check.


I was told I needed one last season. I just fed my boot lace through my binding as a temperary fix. I use one. Who cares what people say and how the fuck does a leash make anyone a gaper?


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

*Leashless*

I've never used one either. My concern is with anything that can snag on things right down there on the ground under the snow like a tree branch etc. Thats why binding straps have covers over them. Thats why I also make sure my pant leg is covering the binding ratchets and straps when riding. I've had low branches tear my pant leg and snap off straps several times, last thing I want is a little metal lasso waving around down there ready to snag a branch and send my ass skyward or worse. Also ,I dont see the point. If one binding completely falls off..... dont you have another one?


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've never used one. If for some freak reason my bindings break I guess I be chasing my board but I really don't see that happening.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i think it was conjured up by some resort manager in the 80's, or some insurance goon


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> i think it was conjured up by some resort manager in the 80's, or some insurance goon


When clickers were popular... and it was actually possible to have both feet come off the board. Betting it was partially skier paranoia too- 'cause their brakes work so well


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The whole leash thing came about due to skiers. Skis come right off after a crash. Then came the snowboard which had step-ins. They were also prone to coming off. Rather than singling out people for what type of set-up they are riding, they just said "the fuck with it" and made it a rule to require everyone to have a leash.

Still, I have seen people lose snowboards. My foot came out during a crash a couple of times as well. Once with traditional strap on and the other with my Flows. The Flows I can explain because the high back lock got caught while I was sliding down the hill on my back. The traditional straps??? Beats the hell out of me, but it happened without any breakage.

The moral of my story? Who the fuck cares? If they tell you to leash up then do it. Not worth losing your $$$ ticket over something that stupid. Don't like it snagging? Get a shorter one and stuff the excess into your pant. Honestly, your binding straps will catch easier than a short leash that is inside your pant. The only inconvenience of a leash is that you have to take an extra step to get your front foot out of the binding. I was finally told to get a leash yesterday so I did. Didn't affect my riding one bit. In fact, I learned new tricks that day so maybe it actually boosted my skills :dunno:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I use a short leash attached to a key ring on my boot laces


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

hahaha i remember having one for my first board..it was huge and like strapped on my leg up at my knee. i hated having it


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

maf05r6 said:


> I've never used one. If for some freak reason my bindings break I guess I be chasing my board but I really don't see that happening.


or get sue if somehow your board drops off the lift and hurt someone? never say never, sh*t happens. thats why they call it ACCIDENTS... no one can predict what will happen if you didn't have a leash... but you can say that it is better to have one...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

What would suck is if you have a leash and your whole binding just comes off the board. Leash won't do shit in that situation. Skiers don't even have that possibility. Well, I guess they do, but it will take a friggen bomb to dislodge their bindings from the ski.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was just talking to a kid in the lift line today who said that his leash got stolen off of his board also, so he tied a shoelace around his binding and calf.

My local mountain became leash nazis this weekend and charge seven or eight bucks a leash at the pro shop. Luckily I always keep one atteched to a zipper on my pants for these situations.

Does anyone else feel like a leash is just a tax on snowboarders?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

GC24 said:


> I was just talking to a kid in the lift line today who said that his leash got stolen off of his board also, so he tied a shoelace around his binding and calf.
> 
> My local mountain became leash nazis this weekend and charge seven or eight bucks a leash at the pro shop. Luckily I always keep one atteched to a zipper on my pants for these situations.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like a leash is just a tax on snowboarders?


Well, I have had my feet come out of the bindings on a couple of occasions so I think there is a point. If one foot can come out, both can.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Leo said:


> Well, I have had my feet come out of the bindings on a couple of occasions so I think there is a point. If one foot can come out, both can.


I've broken a few toe straps and a high back and have never had a foot come out of the bindings. Had baseplate screws and strap screws and heelcup screws come loose on the slope and unless you're completely out of it, you notice way before it gets to the point where your foot is coming out. Anyway, if a leash is around a lace or strap on your boot, it's more than likely something on the leash or that you have it hooked to is going to break too. 

Just one of those things you have to roll with. If they're leash nazis, where the stupid thing- if not, forget it. Can't imagine why anyone would steal a leash :dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Phenix_Rider said:


> I've broken a few toe straps and a high back and have never had a foot come out of the bindings. Had baseplate screws and strap screws and heelcup screws come loose on the slope and unless you're completely out of it, you notice way before it gets to the point where your foot is coming out. Anyway, if a leash is around a lace or strap on your boot, it's more than likely something on the leash or that you have it hooked to is going to break too.
> 
> Just one of those things you have to roll with. If they're leash nazis, where the stupid thing- if not, forget it. Can't imagine why anyone would steal a leash :dunno:


I hook my leash to the metal part of the baseplate. When my foot came out of my binding, it was during a high speed crash. The release hatch got caught on ice and let go.

And I guess some people really don't want to spend another $5 for a leash.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Leashes are pretty worthless imo. The only scenario where they help is when you rip out of both binders. Which is typically when they rip out of the inserts. The only run away boards I have seen have been from this. The only other type is when someone is walking with their board and the leash is off in that scenario too. If anything, a board could use some sort of ski brake for the front binder. Leash= useless hold over from the insurance companies.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> In which case the leash is useless since it is secured to the binding.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


This was my exact point in one of my above posts lol. :cheeky4:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep, that is what I was confirming. The one scenario where it could be helpful, it doesn't work for...


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I have one on my binding, but its just cliped from the highback to the back of the binding. If they say something, its there to put on, but I think its useless.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

SMDSkata said:


> I have one on my binding, but its just cliped from the highback to the back of the binding. If they say something, its there to put on, but I think its useless.


:laugh: Exactly what I do. A high back pack though- that's convenient. Good place to keep your tools and cash.


----------

